# Putting Airwire G2 into a Bachmann Indy Mogul Questions



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I am in the process of putting an Airwire G2 into a Bachmann Indy Mogul and have a few questions.



First, do most of you remove the little circuit board with capacitors that is on the solder pads of the motor? Should I remove this? Should I hook the Airwire G2 motor leads to this?



Second, I want to try to reuse the stock sound board that came with the Mogul, has anyone done this? I did some poking around with my multi meter tonight and determined that there seems to be only a high and low volume control and on\off on the stock switch in the tender and it might be as simple as just connecting the 9V battery and the chuff sensor wires (but probably not).



Lastly, I read on some forum posts here that adding weight to the loco will help with pulling power, is it possible to add to much weight? It seems there is a lot of room in the domes and boiler to add weight, but I don't want to over do it.



I got the Airwire G2 to work on the bench tonight with just the battery, loco motor\chassis assembly and headlights, so, so far so good, but this is my first Loco modification \ Airwire install so any other advise will be welcomed.





Thanks


Dave S


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

Can help with the install ( I don't have any Bachmann).
If you have the money I would put a Phoenix sound 
as long as you have it apart.

Don


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I'm going to try and get the stock sound unit to work, I cant see spending $200.00 on a sound card when the loco only cost $150.00 new.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Dave 

On my Airwire installs I have removed the noise suppression circuit from the motor because of this statement within the G2 Manual "_Also make sure the motor wires are disconnected from any electronics that may be inside the locomotive shell_" 

I'm not to sure if its required for the 2.4GHz systems, but I think it can reduce the range for the systems in the MHz such as Airwire and the older RCS Aus gear. 

If the sound card is like the Bachmann 4-6-0 Annie and stand alone you can continue to use it real simple. Just leave the chuff contact wires and continue to use the 9V battery. 


Also this thread may help re the weight http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/97668/Default.aspx


Hope this helps 
Alan


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The Phoenix P-8 is about $170. You do not need a PB-11 when using AirWire.


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I got the sound card to work, it just needed the 9V battery and chuff sensor wires connected (and speaker).

@Steam5, thanks, that is the board I am asking about, I will remove it

@Bill Swindell, Thanks, but that sound card still cost more than the locomotive, I will stick with the stock sound unit for now.

I got everything working tonight except the headlight comes on but is now very dim (it was real bright last night), I think I accidentally changed some settings on the controller.

I will say, I have only spent about 3-4 hours with the Airwire G3 and T5000 controller and it has been easy to learn to use so far, I need to delve deeper into the CVs and what they offer. 

Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Anytime you change a default CV, write it down. 
At some point you may do a reset and have to reprogram all the changes you made. 
Alos, write down all the function wiring you made. 
Now that I have 20 decoders active in rolling stock, these notes are very helpful and I some times refer to them to assist others with their problems/issues.


----------

